# Nuovo tradimento



## mattia (25 Giugno 2010)

Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?


----------



## Amoremio (25 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
> Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?


tu pensi di sapere qual'è la motivazione che da a sè stessa per tradire?


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
> Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?



Ciao Mattia, prima di tutto mettiamoci d'accordo: prima dici che tu la ami e lei ti ama e poi dici che state insieme solo per i figli e la casa... qual è la verità quindi? Poi discuteremo sul resto...


----------



## messalina (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao Mattia, prima di tutto mettiamoci d'accordo: prima dici che tu la ami e lei ti ama e poi dici che state insieme solo per i figli e la casa... qual è la verità quindi? Poi discuteremo sul resto...


Quando i figli sono piccoli è un casino separarsi..sono d'accordo con Mattia


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

la mia domanda è sempre la stessa : ma come fa con tre figli piccoli a trovare il tempo di tradire? (pure recidiva)
una seconda occasione va data , oltre c'è un problema serio alla base.


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Quando i figli sono piccoli è un casino separarsi..sono d'accordo con Mattia


Ho capito... ma dice che si amano reciprocamente!


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia domanda è sempre la stessa : ma come fa con tre figli piccoli a trovare il tempo di tradire? (pure recidiva)
> una seconda occasione va data , oltre c'è un problema serio alla base.



Diciamo che se con il primo tradimento crolla fiducia, col secondo crolla anche la residua credibilità.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Diciamo che se con il primo tradimento crolla fiducia, col secondo crolla anche la residua credibilità.


credo anch'io.
Dopo che si  superi a fatica un tradimento il secondo  sembra (ed è) insopportabile.


----------



## mattia (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ciao Mattia, prima di tutto mettiamoci d'accordo: prima dici che tu la ami e lei ti ama e poi dici che state insieme solo per i figli e la casa... qual è la verità quindi? Poi discuteremo sul resto...


Da parte mia io la amo fortemente,ma a volte penso che non si possa più continuare cosi,aspettando le prossime corna.Inoltre sapendo che l'ultimo tradimento è con un suo collega di lavoro che vede quasi tutti i giorni...


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> credo anch'io.
> Dopo che si  superi a fatica un tradimento il secondo  sembra (ed è) insopportabile.



E giustamente secondo me... significa che col primo non hai capito una mazza in realtà! E poi... ma come si fa a dare ancora quel dolore al partner, se non altro per rispetto alla persona pur non amandola magari più?


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Da parte mia io la amo fortemente,ma a volte penso che non si possa più continuare cosi,aspettando le prossime corna.Inoltre sapendo che l'ultimo tradimento è con un suo collega di lavoro che vede quasi tutti i giorni...



Ma tu le credi quando lei ti dice che ti ama?


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
> Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?


Da quanto state insieme?

Certo con tre figli piccoli ti tocca dare un'altra possibilita'... pero':blank:

Ma lei scusa, come si giustifica?


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> E giustamente secondo me... significa che col primo non hai capito una mazza in realtà! E poi... ma come si fa a dare ancora quel dolore al partner, se non altro per rispetto alla persona pur non amandola magari più?


Semplice:non si può:up:


----------



## Rabarbaro (25 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
> Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?


Ciao mattia!
Se la botritica turlupinatrice del tuo talamo ti ha conservato in veste di baggiano solo per la distanza dal suo prediletto strofinatore di cervici, non dovrebbe meravigliarti affatto che collezioni nella sua bacheca inguinale campioni di seme di varia origine!

L'amore che lei dice di nutrire nei tuoi confronti è poco meno significativo del rutto che esce dallo stomaco pieno di birra di un obeso alcolizzato con un solo testicolo!

Con questo non voglio dire che la tua meraviglia nel trovarti la moglie nocchiera di altrui velieri scrotali sia propria di uno sciocco, ma non posso pensare altro!

D'altronde lei aveva il motore sbombato, e tu già una volta le hai rifatto testa e segmenti, è legittimo che si aspetti che tu lo rifaccia ancora ed ancora!

Sei stato tu a regalarle una congrua mazzetta di inviti omaggio per la metropolitana che fa capolinea fra le sue natiche!

E sono anche biglietti cumulabili!

Ora è troppo tardi per diventare uomo!
Continua a fornire cibo alla prole, sostentamento e ottusità alla tua compagna di desco e un caprone da additare al pubblico ludibrio ai tuoi compaesani!

Sei più utile dei settecenteschi bastoncini con manina grattante per i malati di psoriasi ai glutei!

Non turbare la lieta armonia delle persone che ti circondano!

Ingoia finchè non ne potrai più, poi comprati un altro stomaco vuoto!


Ciao!


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao mattia!
> Se la botritica turlupinatrice del tuo talamo ti ha conservato in veste di baggiano solo per la distanza dal suo prediletto strofinatore di cervici, non dovrebbe meravigliarti affatto che collezioni nella sua bacheca inguinale campioni di seme di varia origine!
> 
> L'amore che lei dice di nutrire nei tuoi confronti è poco meno significativo del rutto che esce dallo stomaco pieno di birra di un obeso alcolizzato con un solo testicolo!
> ...


:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:

Scusa Mattia, ma Rabarbaro è davvero troppo avanti...


----------



## Minerva (25 Giugno 2010)

*raby*

ogni post una perla.unico


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> ogni post una perla.unico



Ma davvero, ha un futuro assicurato!


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Rabarbaro*

Complimenti....mi piacciono le tue similitudini..e il tuo stile desueto...mi trovi d'accordo sopratutto sul concetto....!!


----------



## ranatan (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia domanda è sempre la stessa : ma come fa con tre figli piccoli a trovare il tempo di tradire? (pure recidiva)
> una seconda occasione va data , oltre c'è un problema serio alla base.


Boh...è quello che mi chiedo sempre anche io!


----------



## megliosola (25 Giugno 2010)

messalina ha detto:


> Quando i figli sono piccoli è un casino separarsi..sono d'accordo con Mattia


se si deve è meglio farlo quando sono piccoli...


----------



## megliosola (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia domanda è sempre la stessa : ma come fa con tre figli piccoli a trovare il tempo di tradire? (pure recidiva)
> una seconda occasione va data , oltre c'è un problema serio alla base.


 
me lo chiedo sempre pure io!!!...
wonderwoman???

scusa Mattia eh..


----------



## Anna A (25 Giugno 2010)

adesso ho capito che è facile intortare e tenere i compagni/mariti per le palle dicendo di amarli.
in tutte le storie che ho letto ultimamente le mogli dicono le stesse identiche cose e, a differenza delle donne/mogli, gli uomini son molto più indifesi e ci credono o si autoconvincono che sia vero...
cioè, ti ho tradito, o ti tradisco ancora ma ti dico che ti amo.. ed ecco che scatta nell'uomo la fase ma allora non la lascio, magari è sincera ...
insomma basta farsi furbe?


----------



## mattia (25 Giugno 2010)

Risponderò questa sera che ora vado di fretta e spiegherò meglio la situazione


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso ho capito che è facile intortare e tenere i compagni/mariti per le palle dicendo di amarli.
> in tutte le storie che ho letto ultimamente le mogli dicono le stesse identiche cose e, a differenza delle donne/mogli, gli uomini son molto più indifesi e ci credono o si autoconvincono che sia vero...
> cioè, ti ho tradito, o ti tradisco ancora ma ti dico che ti amo.. ed ecco che scatta nell'uomo la fase ma allora non la lascio, magari è sincera ...
> insomma basta farsi furbe?



Si confermo, noi uomini da questo punto di vista siamo dei boccaloni.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao mattia!
> Se la botritica turlupinatrice del tuo talamo ti ha conservato in veste di baggiano solo per la distanza dal suo prediletto strofinatore di cervici, non dovrebbe meravigliarti affatto che collezioni nella sua bacheca inguinale campioni di seme di varia origine!
> 
> *L'amore che lei dice di nutrire nei tuoi confronti è poco meno significativo del rutto che esce dallo stomaco pieno di birra di un obeso alcolizzato con un solo testicolo!*
> ...


 Perché con un solo testicolo?


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Però mi pare che ultimamente si stia andando verso una semplificazione delle situazioni e delle ragioni dei comportamenti un po' ...contesca.
Non è che se una persona tradisce si debba pensare obbligatoriamente che abbia una propensione al sesso vario o che cerchi fuori il sesso soddisfacente che non trova in casa... magari possono esserci disagi di coppia, personali o contestuali/familiari che possono portare a un comportamento autolesionista.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*No*

No!!Non è questione di esser boccaloni...ma di voler credere a ciò che fà meno male...perchè non si hanno le palle!!!:incazzato:


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> No!!Non è questione di esser boccaloni...ma di voler credere a ciò che fà meno male...perchè non si hanno le palle!!!:incazzato:



Oscuro... a volte semplicemente si rimane innamorati delle persone sbagliate...


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Kid*

Ser sai di amare una persona sbagliata...che ti fà male...smetti di amarla perche dovresti amare per primo te stesso!!


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ser sai di amare una persona sbagliata...che ti fà male...smetti di amarla perche dovresti amare per primo te stesso!!



Se fosse così facile... si eviterebbero molti problemi! Ma purtroppo non è che puoi premere l'interruttore e smettere di amare.


----------



## oscuro (25 Giugno 2010)

*Kid*

Se mi fai del male....smetto di amare...sarò strano?


----------



## minnie (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Se fosse così facile... si eviterebbero molti problemi! Ma purtroppo non è che puoi premere l'interruttore e smettere di amare.


Però succede. Un bel giorno ti svegli, ti guardi dentro con serenità e ti accorgi che non ami più la persona che hai a fianco perchè non è la persona di cui ti sei innamorato. Perchè la persona che hai a fianco ti ha fatto troppo troppo male. Perchè chi ti fa così tanto male è un estraneo che non hai mai visto prima. E magari resti lo stesso, ma per motivazioni che nulla hanno a che fare con l'amore. L'interruttore c'è. Solo che in realtà non lo spegnamo noi, lo fanno gli altri.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Ser sai di amare una persona sbagliata...che ti fà male...smetti di amarla perche dovresti amare per primo te stesso!!


dai oscuro...questa è una semplificazione...dovrebbe ma non è...
comunque in questi casi (secondo) me la discriminante è finanziaria...riusciresti a mantenere i tuoi figli e andartene da questa qui, mattia? bene, se ci riesci inforca la porta e via, combattendo per avere un rapporto continuativo con i tuoi figli..se no, stai lì e cerca di scoparti anche tu tutte quelle che ti arrivano a tiro di....(ci siamo capiti)


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se mi fai del male....smetto di amare...sarò strano?


 un po'si...è come dici tu, ma ci vuole del tempo...non credo che nemmeno tu lo possa fare dalla sera alla mattina...


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

oscuro ha detto:


> Se mi fai del male....smetto di amare...sarò strano?



Non sei strano, hai un grande orgoglio.


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia domanda è sempre la stessa : ma come fa con tre figli piccoli a trovare il tempo di tradire? (pure recidiva)
> una seconda occasione va data , oltre c'è un problema serio alla base.


:up: in toto.


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Non sei strano, hai un grande orgoglio.


Non credo neanche sia orgoglio ma questione di sopravvivenza.


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Non credo neanche sia orgoglio ma questione di sopravvivenza.


alla lunga però..


----------



## Asudem (25 Giugno 2010)

Eteocle2 ha detto:


> alla lunga però..


Razionalmente l'amore per sè stessi dovrebbe essere più forte di quello per altri.
Razionalmente


----------



## Old Aleluja (25 Giugno 2010)

AsuDem ha detto:


> Razionalmente l'amore per sè stessi dovrebbe essere più forte di quello per altri.
> Razionalmente


 Razionalmete...:up:


----------



## dave.one (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso ho capito che è facile intortare e tenere i compagni/mariti per le palle dicendo di amarli.
> in tutte le storie che ho letto ultimamente le mogli dicono le stesse identiche cose e, a differenza delle donne/mogli, gli uomini son molto più indifesi e ci credono o si autoconvincono che sia vero...
> cioè, ti ho tradito, o ti tradisco ancora ma ti dico che ti amo.. ed ecco che scatta nell'uomo la fase ma allora non la lascio, magari è sincera ...
> insomma basta farsi furbe?


Ciao Anna (per inciso: bellissimo nome, è anche il nome che ho scelto per la mia prima piccola).
Caspita, allora devo annoverarmi come un'eccezione che conferma la regola, in quanto mia moglie (pur se ancora non ha ammesso), ha tradito e mi ha pure detto che non mi ama, ma che prova affetto come si prova verso un fratello o sorella...
E' palese che, in caso mi dica che mi ama, cercherebbe di "ammorbidire" la sua posizione; però allo stesso tempo mi chiedo: con che pelo nello stomaco verrebbe a dirmelo? Ma chi cercherebbe di invaselinare? Cioé, bastone e carota a suo piacimento?
Vabbé, forse è anche meglio così, almeno è più coerente nella sua infedeltà...


----------



## Luigi III (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso ho capito che è facile intortare e tenere i compagni/mariti per le palle dicendo di amarli.
> in tutte le storie che ho letto ultimamente le mogli dicono le stesse identiche cose e, a differenza delle donne/mogli, gli uomini son molto più indifesi e ci credono o si autoconvincono che sia vero...
> cioè, ti ho tradito, o ti tradisco ancora ma ti dico che ti amo.. ed ecco che scatta nell'uomo la fase ma allora non la lascio, magari è sincera ...
> insomma basta farsi furbe?


 Anna, hai fatto centro. Le cose stanno come dici tu. Io lascerei mia moglie se ammettesse che non mi ama più, che vuole solo la'ltro, ma invece dice di amarmi e questo mi blocca, fa insorgere la speranza che sia ancora possibile esser felici insieme. Forse sono/siamo solo degli stupidi.


----------



## Kid (25 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Anna, hai fatto centro. Le cose stanno come dici tu. Io lascerei mia moglie se ammettesse che non mi ama più, che vuole solo la'ltro, ma invece dice di amarmi e questo mi blocca, fa insorgere la speranza che sia ancora possibile esser felici insieme. Forse sono/siamo solo degli stupidi.



Ma no è normale...


----------



## Mari' (25 Giugno 2010)

Kid ha detto:


> Ma no è normale...


... come la ruota di scorta  :mrgreen: .


----------



## Lettrice (25 Giugno 2010)

Anna A ha detto:


> adesso ho capito che è facile intortare e tenere i compagni/mariti per le palle dicendo di amarli.
> in tutte le storie che ho letto ultimamente le mogli dicono le stesse identiche cose e, a differenza delle donne/mogli, gli uomini son molto più indifesi e ci credono o si autoconvincono che sia vero...
> cioè, ti ho tradito, o ti tradisco ancora ma ti dico che ti amo.. ed ecco che scatta nell'uomo la fase ma allora non la lascio, magari è sincera ...
> insomma basta farsi furbe?


Con le parole s'intortano tutti... i ti amo sono decisamente inflazionati.

L'unica cosa e' o fai o vai


----------



## Micia (25 Giugno 2010)

*Luigi*



Luigi III ha detto:


> Anna, hai fatto centro. Le cose stanno come dici tu. Io lascerei mia moglie se ammettesse che non mi ama più, che vuole solo la'ltro, ma invece dice di amarmi e questo mi blocca, fa insorgere la speranza che sia ancora possibile esser felici insieme. Forse sono/siamo solo degli stupidi.


Perchè ti senti cosi ?

Non è stupidità, è comprensibile confusione.

la tua storia non la conosco, ora la vado a leggere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Anna (per inciso: bellissimo nome, è anche il nome che ho scelto per la mia prima piccola).
> Caspita, allora devo annoverarmi come un'eccezione che conferma la regola, in quanto mia moglie (pur se ancora non ha ammesso), ha tradito e mi ha pure detto che non mi ama, ma che prova affetto come si prova verso un fratello o sorella...
> E' palese che, in caso mi dica che mi ama, cercherebbe di "ammorbidire" la sua posizione; però allo stesso tempo mi chiedo: con che pelo nello stomaco verrebbe a dirmelo? Ma chi cercherebbe di invaselinare? Cioé, bastone e carota a suo piacimento?
> Vabbé, forse è anche meglio così, almeno è più coerente nella sua infedeltà...





Luigi III ha detto:


> Anna, hai fatto centro. Le cose stanno come dici tu. Io lascerei mia moglie se ammettesse che non mi ama più, che vuole solo la'ltro, ma invece dice di amarmi e questo mi blocca, fa insorgere la speranza che sia ancora possibile esser felici insieme. Forse sono/siamo solo degli stupidi.


 Il problema non è che il traditore ami o no dica di amare o di non amare più.
I sentimenti nascono e muoiono, ma più spesso si ammalano gravemente, possono guarire e diventare anche più forti, ma diversi, forse meno superficiali.
Quello che conta è la volontà di volere quel rapporto e volersi impegnare perché sia il migliore possibile.
Se questa volontà si crede di doverla dimostrare dicendo "ti amo" va bene, se si crede di doverla dimostrare con una sincerità spietata che va magari oltre il vero va bene.
Ma è quello che conta è quello che si sceglie e cosa si fa per quello che si sceglie.


----------



## Angel (25 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Ciao Anna (per inciso: bellissimo nome, è anche il nome che ho scelto per la mia prima piccola).
> Caspita, allora devo annoverarmi come un'eccezione che conferma la regola, in quanto mia moglie (pur se ancora non ha ammesso), ha tradito e mi ha pure detto che non mi ama, ma che prova affetto come si prova verso un fratello o sorella...
> E' palese che, in caso mi dica che mi ama, cercherebbe di "ammorbidire" la sua posizione; però allo stesso tempo mi chiedo: con che pelo nello stomaco verrebbe a dirmelo? Ma chi cercherebbe di invaselinare? Cioé, bastone e carota a suo piacimento?
> Vabbé, forse è anche meglio così, almeno è più coerente nella sua infedeltà...


Tua moglie dice che non ti ama, perchè nega il fatto...quando non potrà più negarlo vedrai che gli uscirà un bel ti amo dalla bocca :carneval:


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
> Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?


 Benvenuto Mattia.
Credo che una moglie con due tradimenti alle spalle sia quantomeno in difficoltà.
Ovvero: o è una traditrice seriale e ne ha diversi alle spalle di cui tu hai scoperto solo due amanti, oppure ha seri problemi che deve affrontare con un percorso specifico. Problemi personali, penso abbastanza lontani dalla coppia, dato che il primo errore può nascere per mancanze di ambo le parti, il secondo.... mah!
Capisco che tu la ami. Mi domando: lei ti dimostra che ti ama? Anche dopo il primo tradimento, avete parlato? Perchè lei era stata con un altro? Quali motivazioni e quali strumenti per superare quel momento difficile?


----------



## Luigi III (25 Giugno 2010)

Dave, vuoi vedere che alla fine tua moglie è la migliore della combriccola?* Almeno lei è sincera. Quanto a Mattia: come fai a credele ancora?*


----------



## dave.one (25 Giugno 2010)

Angel ha detto:


> Tua moglie dice che non ti ama, perchè nega il fatto...quando non potrà più negarlo vedrai che gli uscirà un bel ti amo dalla bocca :carneval:


Mi piacerebbe fosse vero ciò che dici: in ogni caso, non solo non me lo dice, ma me lo dimostra anche. E non potrebbe essere altrimenti, lì si dimostra ben coerente.
Comunque, passando di palo in frasca, non so se a voi è capitato, ma come al solito, l'istinto, almeno per me, ha avuto ragione sin dall'inizio e mi aveva già messo in guardia da molto tempo, come una vocina che continuava a ripetermi: "ocio, guarda che c'è qualcosa sotto che lei non ti dice o che ti sta facendo". Come sovente capita, le fette di salame sugli occhi e la paura della verità, hanno cercato di soffocarlo. Siccome non è la prima volta che l'istinto mi mette in guardia, la mia prossima lezione da imparare e digerire sarà di dargli più ascolto, anche quando in prima istanza sembra assurdo ed impensabile. Da quel punto di vista, cercherò di non farmi più fregare, e gli darò più ascolto. Forse vale sempre quella massima che dice che "a pensar male si fa peccato, ma di solito ci si azzecca...".


----------



## Luigi III (25 Giugno 2010)

miciolidia ha detto:


> Perchè ti senti cosi ?
> 
> Non è stupidità, è comprensibile confusione.
> 
> la tua storia non la conosco, ora la vado a leggere.


Mi sento così per un motivo molto semplice: se davvero mi amasse, non mi avrebbe tradito; io, che vedevo solo lei, non mi sono trovato nella situazione in cui si è messa lei, trascinando nella merda sia me che l'intera famiglia. Del resto lei non ha potuto scegliere perché l'amante l'ha scaricata; da qui il sentirmi una specie di ruota di scorta.
Dal punto di vista psicologico apprezzerei un comportamento come quello della moglie di Dave, che apertamente dice al marito di non amarlo più. Io non rimarrei con quella donna 1' di più. Nessuno di noi è più un adolescente capriccioso: se la tua campagna/il tu compagno non ti vuole più, è meglio levare le tende ed andarsene.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Mi sento così per un motivo molto semplice: se davvero mi amasse, non mi avrebbe tradito; io, che vedevo solo lei, non mi sono trovato nella situazione in cui si è messa lei, trascinando nella merda sia me che l'intera famiglia. Del resto lei non ha potuto scegliere perché l'amante l'ha scaricata; da qui il sentirmi una specie di ruota di scorta.
> Dal punto di vista psicologico apprezzerei un comportamento come quello della moglie di Dave, che apertamente dice al marito di non amarlo più. Io non rimarrei con quella donna 1' di più. Nessuno di noi è più un adolescente capriccioso: se la tua campagna/il tu compagno non ti vuole più, è meglio levare le tende ed andarsene.


 Ti ripeto che molto spesso chi tradisce lo fa perché non sa scegliere.
Scegli tu.


----------



## Luigi III (25 Giugno 2010)

Non ho la controprova, ma ho la netta impressione che, se l'amante avesse mollato la sua famiglia, mia moglie avrebbe dato a me alle bimbe un bel calcio nel sedere.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Non ho la controprova, ma ho la netta impressione che, se l'amante avesse mollato la sua famiglia, mia moglie avrebbe dato a me alle bimbe un bel calcio nel sedere.


 E tu ora cosa vuoi?


----------



## Luigi III (25 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> E tu ora cosa vuoi?


Voglio vedere se, quando l'innamoramento per l'amante le sarà passato, sarà possibile stare ancora bene insieme. Ad essere sincero, rispetto alle prime settimane, mi sembra cha vada meglio, anche se trovo difficilissimo riuscire a dare di nuovo fiducia a chi ha tradito.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Voglio vedere se, quando l'innamoramento per l'amante le sarà passato, sarà possibile stare ancora bene insieme. Ad essere sincero, rispetto alle prime settimane, mi sembra cha vada meglio, anche se trovo difficilissimo riuscire a dare di nuovo fiducia a chi ha tradito.


 Allora tu vuoi lei e vuoi il vostro matrimonio e la vostra famiglia.
Bene.
Allora parla e agisci di conseguenza per il presente e il futuro e chiedi chiaramente a lei cosa vuoi.


----------



## Luigi III (25 Giugno 2010)

Certo, io la voglio ancora a patto che l'altro sia del tutto fuori gioco. E poi vorrei che tornasse ad amare me, che tutto sommato in 10 anni credo di averle dimostrato che le voglio bene veramente. Quando la interrogo in merito, lei afferma di amarmi e di volere stare con me, anche perchè, come già scritto, l'avevo lasciata liberissima di seguire la sua strada ed andarsene, se avesse voluto.  Poi, chi è stato tradito lo sa bene, i dubbi sono sempre lì a morderti ... è una strada lastricata di difficoltà.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (25 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Certo, io la voglio ancora a patto che l'altro sia del tutto fuori gioco. E poi vorrei che tornasse ad amare me, che tutto sommato in 10 anni credo di averle dimostrato che le voglio bene veramente. Quando la interrogo in merito, lei afferma di amarmi e di volere stare con me, anche perchè, come già scritto, l'avevo lasciata liberissima di seguire la sua strada ed andarsene, se avesse voluto. Poi, chi è stato tradito lo sa bene, i dubbi sono sempre lì a morderti ... è una strada lastricata di difficoltà.


 Se stai a disimfettare i morsi ...ne sentirai altri e continuerai a guadare indietro.
Se hai deciso lavora per quello che vuoi. Il matrimonio non deve diventare come prima, deve diventare migliore.


----------



## Grande82 (25 Giugno 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Non ho la controprova, ma ho la netta impressione che, se l'amante avesse mollato la sua famiglia, mia moglie avrebbe dato a me alle bimbe un bel calcio nel sedere.


 E' possibile.
Ma è anche possibile che si sarebbe amaramente pentita.
Spesso chi tradisce non si rende conto. Non dico per giustificare. La traditrice spesso ammanta d'amore quello che amore non è, e per coerenza andrebbe pure via di casa. Salvo amaro, amarissimo rendersi conto di aver sbagliato. 
Io penso che ci freghi sul serio la storia del principe azzurro e del batticuore e delle farfalline nello stomaco.
Non mi fraintendete, io le farfalline le sento, ogni giorno, ormai da un anno e mezzo. Però se un giorno smetterò di sentirle, quando la quotidianità avrà un pò minato le reciproche attrattive, mi ricorderò di come sembrava attraente il fuoco di paglia del mio ex amante, e di come quell'attrazione sia sfumata in poco tempo di fronte alla realta. Ma sono lezioni che non si imparano sui libri. Bisogna sbatterci grugno e bruciarsi ill viso.


----------



## Luigi III (25 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> E' possibile.
> Ma è anche possibile che si sarebbe amaramente pentita.
> Spesso chi tradisce non si rende conto. Non dico per giustificare. La traditrice spesso ammanta d'amore quello che amore non è, e per coerenza andrebbe pure via di casa. Salvo amaro, amarissimo rendersi conto di aver sbagliato.
> Io penso che ci freghi sul serio la storia del principe azzurro e del batticuore e delle farfalline nello stomaco.
> Non mi fraintendete, io le farfalline le sento, ogni giorno, ormai da un anno e mezzo. Però se un giorno smetterò di sentirle, quando la quotidianità avrà un pò minato le reciproche attrattive, mi ricorderò di come sembrava attraente il fuoco di paglia del mio ex amante, e di come quell'attrazione sia sfumata in poco tempo di fronte alla realta. Ma sono lezioni che non si imparano sui libri. Bisogna sbatterci grugno e bruciarsi ill viso.


 Sì, perso per perso, mi sarebbe piaciuto fosse andata così ossia che mia moglie fosse andata via di casa con quell'altro. Io avrei preso una botta micidiale, che comunque c'è stata lo stesso, ma almeno non sarei oggi qui, più incerto che mai, a cercare di capire se noi 2 abbiamo ancora un futuro. Inoltre, davanti alle difficoltà della vita e non solo più come compagni di letto, difficilmente con l'altro avrebbe funzionato, proprio come dici tu che, per quanto ho capito, ci sei passata.


----------



## Luigi III (25 Giugno 2010)

Chiedo scusa a Mattia se abbiamo deviato dalla sua storia, una storia veramente brutta. Se tua moglie ti ha di nuovo tradito io credo che dovresti lasciarla. Forse il colpo di testa è ammissibile e perdonabile una volta, seppure con tutte le enormi difficoltà che incontro io e tu già conosci, ma caderci di nuovo no, non è tollerabile. Quella donna non ti ama più e, se non la lascerai, ti farà soffrire tutta la vita.


----------



## Brady (25 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
> Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?


Ciao Mattia, 
posso portarti la mia esperienza: mia moglie mi ha tradito due volte nell'arco di tre anni, come la tua. Poi è "tornata" da me e ci è rimasta (ormai da 8 anni). Quindi in alcuni casi il rapporto si può salvare (anche se non si dimentica più il dolore subito). Certo nel mio caso ci sono grosse differenze: io ho scoperto tutto a storie finite quindi lei ha reiterato senza aver mai affrontato la mia reazione. Inoltre entrambi i tradimenti sono (forse) riconducibili ad un'unica grossa crisi durata appunto tre anni.
Devi capire se anche per tua moglie è così, trovare LA causa e agire su quella. Se però la causa è una "filosofia" di vita... bè....


----------



## Angel (26 Giugno 2010)

dave.one ha detto:


> Mi piacerebbe fosse vero ciò che dici: in ogni caso, non solo non me lo dice, ma me lo dimostra anche. E non potrebbe essere altrimenti, lì si dimostra ben coerente.
> Comunque, passando di palo in frasca, non so se a voi è capitato, ma come al solito, l'istinto, almeno per me, ha avuto ragione sin dall'inizio e mi aveva già messo in guardia da molto tempo, come una vocina che continuava a ripetermi: "ocio, guarda che c'è qualcosa sotto che lei non ti dice o che ti sta facendo". Come sovente capita, le fette di salame sugli occhi e la paura della verità, hanno cercato di soffocarlo. Siccome non è la prima volta che l'istinto mi mette in guardia, la mia prossima lezione da imparare e digerire sarà di dargli più ascolto, anche quando in prima istanza sembra assurdo ed impensabile. Da quel punto di vista, cercherò di non farmi più fregare, e gli darò più ascolto. Forse vale sempre quella massima che dice che "a pensar male si fa peccato, ma di solito ci si azzecca...".


Non per insistere, ma il non ti amo....per me sei come un fratello etc etc è un buon modo per non sentirsi in colpa e sentirsi dalla parte della ragione e nel diritto di fare quello che uno vuole....tutto questo finchè il gioco regge sapendo che cmq....tu sei li indifferente ma presente, quando questo castello di carta crollerà....e prima o poi crollerà allora vedrai come cambierà la cosa


----------



## Becco (26 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
> Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?


Io ho avuto una storia anche peggio ma senza tre figli.
Il mio consiglio?
Se non riesci a chiudere e lei non la smette, l'unica è dargli un sacco di bastonate ogni tanto.
Contrario ai principi morali, contro ogni rispetto della persona, rischioso penalmente ma estremamente efficace.
Oppure comincia anche tu a fargli le corna.
Becco


----------



## mattia (26 Giugno 2010)

Buongiorno,scusate ma ieri sono andato al mare e sono tornato tardi.Cerco di spiegare un po meglio la situazione.
Il primo tradimento è stata praticamente una storia fisica di 4 ore e poco più.In pratica mia moglie ha avuto una storia con questo e poi è andata in fissa con un fitto scambio di mail e telefonate durato 4 mesi.Questo lo so per certo perchè avevo trovato il modo di leggere tutte le mail,anche quelle con le sue migliori amiche dove lei confessava tutti i suoi sentimenti,anche nei miei riguardi.Poi abbiamo passato un anno tragico cercando di salvare il salvabile,ma io ero accecato dalla gelosia e vedevo amanti ovunque e spiavo continuamente mail e telefoni,finchè un giorno mi son detto che non potevo più continuare in quel modo e o la lasciavo o cercavo veramente di migliorare i lati del mio carattere che avevano scatenato in lei questa voglia di un'altro.Quindi con grande fatica,devo ammettere pure da parte sua,siamo riusciti a ricostruire il nostro rapporto.
Il secondo tradimento l'ho scoperto in seguito ad una mia intuizione notando i comportamenti di lei,mi assecondava su tutto,cioè  alcune mie particolarità caratteriali che l'hanno sempre fatta incazzare,invece passavano inosservate etc. Quindi mi sono di nuovo messo alla ricerca di prove e ho trovato 2 mail fotocopiate,un botta e risposta dove l'amante confessava il suo amore e lei un po stupita stava al gioco.
Li le ho subito detto che sapevo tutto,che non volevo tornare in uno stato di paranoia come quello precedente e o ci lasciavamo o cercavamo di rifondare il nostro rapporto cambiando casa,città,in pratica un secondo matrimonio.Io sono legato a lei da sentimenti profondi,in finale oltre 10 anni di vita insieme e 3 figli ti legano per sempre,in fondo abbiamo passato e passiamo momenti belli e ancora passionali.Quello che mi chiedo non è se mi tradirà ancora,perchè l'ha fatto 2 volte,è una donna molto bella e sicuramente avrà continuamente persone che ci provano(da altre mail che avevo scoperto avevo trovato altre avance di altri da lei rifiutate),ma se ha senso continuare a stare insieme.Me lo chiedo perchè l'ultimo tradimento non mi ha fatto uscire neanche una lacrima,mi mettevo a piangere solo la sera quando vedevo i bambini e pensavo a una vita da divorziato e vederli solo 3 giorni a settimana.Quindi sarò banale ma mi chiedo se quello che provo ancora verso di lei si possa chiamare ancora Amore.Scusate se sono stato lungo


----------



## Grande82 (26 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Buongiorno,scusate ma ieri sono andato al mare e sono tornato tardi.Cerco di spiegare un po meglio la situazione.
> Il primo tradimento è stata praticamente una storia fisica di 4 ore e poco più.In pratica mia moglie ha avuto una storia con questo e poi è andata in fissa con un fitto scambio di mail e telefonate durato 4 mesi.Questo lo so per certo perchè avevo trovato il modo di leggere tutte le mail,anche quelle con le sue migliori amiche dove lei confessava tutti i suoi sentimenti,anche nei miei riguardi.Poi abbiamo passato un anno tragico cercando di salvare il salvabile,ma io ero accecato dalla gelosia e vedevo amanti ovunque e spiavo continuamente mail e telefoni,finchè un giorno mi son detto che non potevo più continuare in quel modo e o la lasciavo o cercavo veramente di migliorare i lati del mio carattere che avevano scatenato in lei questa voglia di un'altro.Quindi con grande fatica,devo ammettere pure da parte sua,siamo riusciti a ricostruire il nostro rapporto.
> Il secondo tradimento l'ho scoperto in seguito ad una mia intuizione notando i comportamenti di lei,mi assecondava su tutto,cioè alcune mie particolarità caratteriali che l'hanno sempre fatta incazzare,invece passavano inosservate etc. Quindi mi sono di nuovo messo alla ricerca di prove e ho trovato 2 mail fotocopiate,un botta e risposta dove l'amante confessava il suo amore e lei un po stupita stava al gioco.
> Li le ho subito detto che sapevo tutto,che non volevo tornare in uno stato di paranoia come quello precedente e o ci lasciavamo o cercavamo di rifondare il nostro rapporto cambiando casa,città,in pratica un secondo matrimonio.Io sono legato a lei da sentimenti profondi,in finale oltre 10 anni di vita insieme e 3 figli ti legano per sempre,in fondo abbiamo passato e passiamo momenti belli e ancora passionali.Quello che mi chiedo non è se mi tradirà ancora,perchè l'ha fatto 2 volte,è una donna molto bella e sicuramente avrà continuamente persone che ci provano(da altre mail che avevo scoperto avevo trovato altre avance di altri da lei rifiutate),ma se ha senso continuare a stare insieme.Me lo chiedo perchè l'ultimo tradimento non mi ha fatto uscire neanche una lacrima,mi mettevo a piangere solo la sera quando vedevo i bambini e pensavo a una vita da divorziato e vederli solo 3 giorni a settimana.Quindi sarò banale ma mi chiedo se quello che provo ancora verso di lei si possa chiamare ancora Amore.Scusate se sono stato lungo


 se quello che provi sia amore, puoi saperlo solo tu.
io tidomando:
1) perchè il primo tradimento, quali le ragioni addotte da lei e come le avete affrontate, nel dettaglio?
2) avete effettivamente cambiato città? e se no, perchè?


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2010)

Ovviamente mattia concordo con te sul cambiare città e quant'altro, ma ti direi anche una cosa...tua moglie non troverebbe via internet altri? Ah, se fossi in te guarderei se è iscritta a meetic...sai com'è, potrebbe essere che tu l'abbia scoperta due volte...su duecento.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

mattia, ci sono padri che per lavoro vedono i figli tre volte alla settimana e sono ottimi i padri e i figli sono sereni.
Tieni conto che i bambini piccolissimi non hanno il senso del tempo e per loro un'ora o un giorno fa poca differenza (avendo ovviamente l'accudimento e l'amore per tutto il tempo) e per quelli grandi gli impegni sono tali che tre giorni di attenzioni sono più che soddisfacenti.
Ma quello che devi considerare è il presente e il futuro del tuo matrimonio, alla luce del passato.


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Una volta "va bene"...due sono troppe.

Cambiare città non ti servirà a nulla, è la persona che andrebbe cambiata.

Sui figli quoto persa.


----------



## Daniele (26 Giugno 2010)

Ma sapete cosa vuol dire per  un uomo non vivere con i propri figli? Sapete cosa perde? Lui ci guadagna in serenità, ma la notte il non sapere di avere vicini i figli che sono certo adori? Sapere che per colpa di una donna sbagliata lui ha dovuto perdere questo e mentre lei che ha sbagliato mantiene lo status precedente e magari senza "rompi coglioni" in casa così da poter fare quello che vuole? Se è l'uomo che tradisce tutto bene, fuori dai coglioni e fatti dare in quel posto, ma quando la donna è a tradire non dovrebbe essere fatta la medesima cosa, visto che questi padri traditi sono sempre delle brave persone???


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Giugno 2010)

secondo me la dovresti lasciare subito. Se non lo fai, non hai alcun diritto a lamentarti. Tua moglie lo rifarà ancora e ancora e tu vivrai un inferno tutta la vita. Se è anche una bella donna, sarai sempre tempestato da dubbi ogni volta che non risponderà al cell, arriverà in ritardo per 5 minuti o altro. 
Hai ragione a dire che devi ricominciare.... però da solo!
Spero tra l'altro che nelle sue performance extraconiugali la signora pretenda il preservativo, altrimenti faresti bene a farti dare una controllata.

vai da un avvocato (non me, visto che già sono oberato di lavoro). 

vedrai che mi ringrazierai.




mattia ha detto:


> Buongiorno,scusate ma ieri sono andato al mare e sono tornato tardi.Cerco di spiegare un po meglio la situazione.
> Il primo tradimento è stata praticamente una storia fisica di 4 ore e poco più.In pratica mia moglie ha avuto una storia con questo e poi è andata in fissa con un fitto scambio di mail e telefonate durato 4 mesi.Questo lo so per certo perchè avevo trovato il modo di leggere tutte le mail,anche quelle con le sue migliori amiche dove lei confessava tutti i suoi sentimenti,anche nei miei riguardi.Poi abbiamo passato un anno tragico cercando di salvare il salvabile,ma io ero accecato dalla gelosia e vedevo amanti ovunque e spiavo continuamente mail e telefoni,finchè un giorno mi son detto che non potevo più continuare in quel modo e o la lasciavo o cercavo veramente di migliorare i lati del mio carattere che avevano scatenato in lei questa voglia di un'altro.Quindi con grande fatica,devo ammettere pure da parte sua,siamo riusciti a ricostruire il nostro rapporto.
> Il secondo tradimento l'ho scoperto in seguito ad una mia intuizione notando i comportamenti di lei,mi assecondava su tutto,cioè alcune mie particolarità caratteriali che l'hanno sempre fatta incazzare,invece passavano inosservate etc. Quindi mi sono di nuovo messo alla ricerca di prove e ho trovato 2 mail fotocopiate,un botta e risposta dove l'amante confessava il suo amore e lei un po stupita stava al gioco.
> Li le ho subito detto che sapevo tutto,che non volevo tornare in uno stato di paranoia come quello precedente e o ci lasciavamo o cercavamo di rifondare il nostro rapporto cambiando casa,città,in pratica un secondo matrimonio.Io sono legato a lei da sentimenti profondi,in finale oltre 10 anni di vita insieme e 3 figli ti legano per sempre,in fondo abbiamo passato e passiamo momenti belli e ancora passionali.Quello che mi chiedo non è se mi tradirà ancora,perchè l'ha fatto 2 volte,è una donna molto bella e sicuramente avrà continuamente persone che ci provano(da altre mail che avevo scoperto avevo trovato altre avance di altri da lei rifiutate),ma se ha senso continuare a stare insieme.Me lo chiedo perchè l'ultimo tradimento non mi ha fatto uscire neanche una lacrima,mi mettevo a piangere solo la sera quando vedevo i bambini e pensavo a una vita da divorziato e vederli solo 3 giorni a settimana.Quindi sarò banale ma mi chiedo se quello che provo ancora verso di lei si possa chiamare ancora Amore.Scusate se sono stato lungo


----------



## Insonne di Seattle (26 Giugno 2010)

a sto punto, chiediti perchè è tua moglie a non lasciare te.
secondo me non è affatto per i figli, perchè la signora sa bene che in cao di separazione se li prende lei, assieme a un botto di soldi mensili.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Daniele ha detto:


> Ma sapete cosa vuol dire per un uomo non vivere con i propri figli? Sapete cosa perde? Lui ci guadagna in serenità, ma la notte il non sapere di avere vicini i figli che sono certo adori? Sapere che per colpa di una donna sbagliata lui ha dovuto perdere questo e mentre lei che ha sbagliato mantiene lo status precedente e magari senza "rompi coglioni" in casa così da poter fare quello che vuole? Se è l'uomo che tradisce tutto bene, fuori dai coglioni e fatti dare in quel posto, ma quando la donna è a tradire non dovrebbe essere fatta la medesima cosa, visto che questi padri traditi sono sempre delle brave persone???


 E tu lo sai?
Tu hai figli?
Sai che vi sono milioni di uomini (e di donne) che le vivono queste situazioni? 
Smettila di trovare ogni occasione per esprimere il tuo odio per le donne.
Sei stucchevole.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Insonne di Seattle ha detto:


> a sto punto, chiediti perchè è tua moglie a non lasciare te.
> secondo me non è affatto per i figli, perchè la signora sa bene che in caso di separazione se li prende lei, assieme a un botto di soldi mensili.


 Concordo (non sul botto di soldi che proprio non mi risulta): è una buona domanda.
Non concordo sulla risposta che immagini... :mrgreen:


----------



## Luigi III (26 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Buongiorno,scusate ma ieri sono andato al mare e sono tornato tardi.Cerco di spiegare un po meglio la situazione.
> Il primo tradimento è stata praticamente una storia fisica di 4 ore e poco più.In pratica mia moglie ha avuto una storia con questo e poi è andata in fissa con un fitto scambio di mail e telefonate durato 4 mesi.Questo lo so per certo perchè avevo trovato il modo di leggere tutte le mail,anche quelle con le sue migliori amiche dove lei confessava tutti i suoi sentimenti,anche nei miei riguardi.Poi abbiamo passato un anno tragico cercando di salvare il salvabile,ma io ero accecato dalla gelosia e vedevo amanti ovunque e spiavo continuamente mail e telefoni,finchè un giorno mi son detto che non potevo più continuare in quel modo e o la lasciavo o cercavo veramente di migliorare i lati del mio carattere che avevano scatenato in lei questa voglia di un'altro.Quindi con grande fatica,devo ammettere pure da parte sua,siamo riusciti a ricostruire il nostro rapporto.
> Il secondo tradimento l'ho scoperto in seguito ad una mia intuizione notando i comportamenti di lei,mi assecondava su tutto,cioè alcune mie particolarità caratteriali che l'hanno sempre fatta incazzare,invece passavano inosservate etc. Quindi mi sono di nuovo messo alla ricerca di prove e ho trovato 2 mail fotocopiate,un botta e risposta dove l'amante confessava il suo amore e lei un po stupita stava al gioco.
> Li le ho subito detto che sapevo tutto,che non volevo tornare in uno stato di paranoia come quello precedente e o ci lasciavamo o cercavamo di rifondare il nostro rapporto cambiando casa,città,in pratica un secondo matrimonio.Io sono legato a lei da sentimenti profondi,in finale oltre 10 anni di vita insieme e 3 figli ti legano per sempre,in fondo abbiamo passato e passiamo momenti belli e ancora passionali.Quello che mi chiedo non è se mi tradirà ancora,perchè l'ha fatto 2 volte,è una donna molto bella e sicuramente avrà continuamente persone che ci provano(da altre mail che avevo scoperto avevo trovato altre avance di altri da lei rifiutate),ma se ha senso continuare a stare insieme.Me lo chiedo perchè l'ultimo tradimento non mi ha fatto uscire neanche una lacrima,mi mettevo a piangere solo la sera quando vedevo i bambini e pensavo a una vita da divorziato e vederli solo 3 giorni a settimana.Quindi sarò banale ma mi chiedo se quello che provo ancora verso di lei si possa chiamare ancora Amore.Scusate se sono stato lungo


Mattia, mi hai commosso. Fra le nostre 2 sventurate storie ho notato una traccia comune. Capisco quindi che significa quella gelosia estrema per cui vorresti controllare ogni aspetto della vita del coniuge e soprattutto capisco la tua incredulità quando osservi la tua bella famiglia e ti chiedi perchè tua moglie ha avuto bisogno di altro. Tu saresti felice con lei e i tuoi figli, ma lei no, ti ha tradito e ora ha fatto lo stesso errore. Infine capisco perfettamente che, essendo lei la donna della tua vita, dopo tutti questi anni e quello che avete passato insieme, non riesci a trovare la forza per spezzare questo tuo rapporto, come invece tua moglie meriterebbe. Io non voglio darti consigli, volevo solo dirti che ti capisco, dopo di che solo tu puoi fare le tue scelte. Certo che, come me, non sei messo bene e non l'avresti meritato.


----------



## contepinceton (26 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Buongiorno,scusate ma ieri sono andato al mare e sono tornato tardi.Cerco di spiegare un po meglio la situazione.
> Il primo tradimento è stata praticamente una storia fisica di 4 ore e poco più.In pratica mia moglie ha avuto una storia con questo e poi è andata in fissa con un fitto scambio di mail e telefonate durato 4 mesi.Questo lo so per certo perchè avevo trovato il modo di leggere tutte le mail,anche quelle con le sue migliori amiche dove lei confessava tutti i suoi sentimenti,anche nei miei riguardi.Poi abbiamo passato un anno tragico cercando di salvare il salvabile,ma io ero accecato dalla gelosia e vedevo amanti ovunque e spiavo continuamente mail e telefoni,finchè un giorno mi son detto che non potevo più continuare in quel modo e o la lasciavo o cercavo veramente di migliorare i lati del mio carattere che avevano scatenato in lei questa voglia di un'altro.Quindi con grande fatica,devo ammettere pure da parte sua,siamo riusciti a ricostruire il nostro rapporto.
> Il secondo tradimento l'ho scoperto in seguito ad una mia intuizione notando i comportamenti di lei,mi assecondava su tutto,cioè  alcune mie particolarità caratteriali che l'hanno sempre fatta incazzare,invece passavano inosservate etc. Quindi mi sono di nuovo messo alla ricerca di prove e ho trovato 2 mail fotocopiate,un botta e risposta dove l'amante confessava il suo amore e lei un po stupita stava al gioco.
> Li le ho subito detto che sapevo tutto,che non volevo tornare in uno stato di paranoia come quello precedente e o ci lasciavamo o cercavamo di rifondare il nostro rapporto cambiando casa,città,in pratica un secondo matrimonio.Io sono legato a lei da sentimenti profondi,in finale oltre 10 anni di vita insieme e 3 figli ti legano per sempre,in fondo abbiamo passato e passiamo momenti belli e ancora passionali.Quello che mi chiedo non è se mi tradirà ancora,perchè l'ha fatto 2 volte,è una donna molto bella e sicuramente avrà continuamente persone che ci provano(da altre mail che avevo scoperto avevo trovato altre avance di altri da lei rifiutate),ma se ha senso continuare a stare insieme.Me lo chiedo perchè l'ultimo tradimento non mi ha fatto uscire neanche una lacrima,mi mettevo a piangere solo la sera quando vedevo i bambini e pensavo a una vita da divorziato e vederli solo 3 giorni a settimana.Quindi sarò banale ma mi chiedo se quello che provo ancora verso di lei si possa chiamare ancora Amore.Scusate se sono stato lungo


Scusa Mattia, ho letto la tua storia. Al primo intervento ero curiosissima di sapere come hai fatto a "beccarla". Poi ho letto questo e mi sono impensierita. Secondo me, i guai seri inziano solo se una donna si concede ad un altro perchè ne è innamorata. Se è innamorata pensa solo a lui. Ma se invece è una donna consapevole, credimi, il fatto di avere un bravo marito e tre figli piccoli, conta. Cioè tu sei lì, diciamo alla Daniele, gli ormoni spingono, Daniele cosa devo dire? " La se gonfia tuta?", ma al tempo stesso ti dici: " Che cavolo sto facendo, sono una pazza!". Ma allora se una è na storia solo fisica, e l'altra non si sa, perchè ci soffri tanto? Possono benissimo essere cose senza importanza: parliamoci chiaro: sai quante amiche mi hanno confidato delle loro avventurette?
E non ti dico che capita se una si separa: arrivano come i mosconi. Quello che io non riesco a capire è il male che ti fai sondando la sua vita segreta. Non lo so. Ma credimi a volte facciamo certe cose, proprio sapendo, che tanto non avranno nè strascichi, nè futuro, proprio perchè abbiamo marito e figli.
Una vita affettivamente piena? Senti penso siano poche quelle che non abbiano nulla da ridire sui propri consorti. Ma sono curiosa a questo punto. Lo dite anche voi qui dentro: Conte è tutto fumo e niente arrosto. Io non sono mai riuscita a beccarlo. Ma tra noi non c'è quel clima dimmi a chi telefoni, a chi scrivi, e chi ti scrive e chi ti telefona.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

astrofilososferica ha detto:


> Scusa Mattia, ho letto la tua storia. Al primo intervento ero curiosissima di sapere come hai fatto a "beccarla". Poi ho letto questo e mi sono impensierita. Secondo me, i guai seri inziano solo se una donna si concede ad un altro perchè ne è innamorata. Se è innamorata pensa solo a lui. Ma se invece è una donna consapevole, credimi, il fatto di avere un bravo marito e tre figli piccoli, conta. Cioè tu sei lì, diciamo alla Daniele, gli ormoni spingono, Daniele cosa devo dire? " La se gonfia tuta?", ma al tempo stesso ti dici: " Che cavolo sto facendo, sono una pazza!". Ma allora se una è na storia solo fisica, e l'altra non si sa, perchè ci soffri tanto? Possono benissimo essere cose senza importanza: parliamoci chiaro: sai quante amiche mi hanno confidato delle loro avventurette?
> E non ti dico che capita se una si separa: arrivano come i mosconi. Quello che io non riesco a capire è il male che ti fai sondando la sua vita segreta. Non lo so. Ma credimi a volte facciamo certe cose, proprio sapendo, che tanto non avranno nè strascichi, nè futuro, proprio perchè abbiamo marito e figli.
> Una vita affettivamente piena? Senti penso siano poche quelle che non abbiano nulla da ridire sui propri consorti. Ma sono curiosa a questo punto. Lo dite anche voi qui dentro: Conte è tutto fumo e niente arrosto. Io non sono mai riuscita a beccarlo. Ma tra noi non c'è quel clima dimmi a chi telefoni, a chi scrivi, e chi ti scrive e chi ti telefona.


 Stasera hai anche esagerato con le ombre.

Questa volgarità è inaccettabile.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> (...)


Rifletti se nella sua situazione apprezzeresti questo tipo di ironia.


----------



## Eliade (26 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Rifletti se nella sua situazione apprezzeresti questo tipo di ironia.


Hai ragione, chiedo scusa...
Modifico o elimino il messaggio che è decisamente inopportuno.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (26 Giugno 2010)

Eliade ha detto:


> Hai ragione, chiedo scusa...
> Modifico o elimino il messaggio che è decisamente inopportuno.


Applico le forbici anche al quote. Ringrazio sinceramente per la collaborazione. :up:


----------



## mattia (27 Giugno 2010)

Grande82 ha detto:


> se quello che provi sia amore, puoi saperlo solo tu.
> io tidomando:
> 1) perchè il primo tradimento, quali le ragioni addotte da lei e come le avete affrontate, nel dettaglio?
> 2) avete effettivamente cambiato città? e se no, perchè?


Il primo è stato frutto di una piccola crisi di coppia,da parte mia c'è stato un calo di attenzioni,diciamo che non ho più cercato di stimolare il rapporto per renderlo coinvolgente e passionale.Lei venendo da 3 gravidanze di cui 2 ravvicinate ha avuto la classica crisi che non si sentiva più attraente.Il mio sbaglio è stato quello che fanno tanti uomini di considerare il rapporto consolidato dato che ormai si hanno dei figli,una casa etc.Da li la nostra storia è cambiata e pensavo che ne fossimo usciti fuori.
Il fatto di cambiare città è perchè noi non siamo originari del posto ma di Roma e benchè sono tanti anni che viviamo quì non abbiamo stretto amicizie vere e proprie e secondo me è proprio questo che sta uccidendo il nostro matrimonio,fare una vita sempre casa,lavoro,famiglia,senza amici con cui confidarsi dal vivo o con cui svagarsi.Poi viviamo in una piccola provincia del nord-est,dove sinceramente c'è ben poco da fare.Ora ci stiamo ritrasferendo  a Roma.


----------



## mattia (27 Giugno 2010)

Volevo precisare che mia moglie non è che ogni volta che non è con me sta a letto con qualcun'altro,almeno penso.Poi se ha voluto vivere con me,fare dei bambini con me qualcosina di positivo in me lo trova.Il primo tradimento mi preoccupava di più perchè lei si era innamorata di quello e per fortuna mia la cosa non è andata oltre per evidenti difficoltà logistiche e perchè l'altro, a sua volta era sposato.La mia indecisione attuale è se dare un'altra possibilità e se è possibile continuare con l'eterno dubbio di corna future.Io vedo ancora tante cose positive nella nostra coppia


----------



## Daniele (27 Giugno 2010)

Mattia, tu se ti riproponi a lei sarai cornuto anche in futuro, non probabilmente ma certamente  perchè tua moglie è la persona che risolve i suoi problemi scopando con vari omuncoli senza sapere che non è la soluzione di nulla.
Ti potrebbe anche amare a modo suo, ma quando ha pun problema tu vieni molto dopo. Sei disposto ad essere l'uomo di una ragazzina  a vita? Due tradimenti, dico due, non sono mica pochi sai? Sono uno di troppo di quello che si può perdonare, lei lo sa ma è anche conoscia dell'arma che possiede su di te, tre figli, ma tu non lasciarti fregare da  questa arma che ha, lei allora li ha fatti con te, probabilmente ora li farebbe con altri.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Volevo precisare che mia moglie non è che ogni volta che non è con me sta a letto con qualcun'altro,almeno penso.Poi se ha voluto vivere con me,fare dei bambini con me qualcosina di positivo in me lo trova.Il primo tradimento mi preoccupava di più perchè lei si era innamorata di quello e per fortuna mia la cosa non è andata oltre per evidenti difficoltà logistiche e perchè l'altro, a sua volta era sposato.La mia indecisione attuale è se dare un'altra possibilità e se è possibile continuare con l'eterno dubbio di corna future.Io vedo ancora tante cose positive nella nostra coppia


Sai di tua moglie penso una cosa che non penso spesso.
Credo che avesse bisogno di alimentarsi fantasie. La vita, oltre che l'eros, si spegne senza fantasia. E' chiaro che giocando con la propria parte fantastica erotica si rischia di realizzare le fantasie, cosa che IO considero negativa.
Ma forse invece che sul solo piano razionale e sentimentale cercassi un'intesa sul piano dell'affabulazione fantastica potreste trovare una strada per ritrovarvi.


----------



## mattia (27 Giugno 2010)

Cosa intendi per trovare una intesa sul piano dell'affabulazione.
Io per dare una smossa al matrimonio e al rischio di incancrenirlo ho appunto proposto di andarcene,di cambiare aria e vedere se può ancora funzionare


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Cosa intendi per trovare una intesa sul piano dell'affabulazione.
> Io per dare una smossa al matrimonio e al rischio di incancrenirlo ho appunto proposto di andarcene,di cambiare aria e vedere se può ancora funzionare


Inventarvi, costruire fantasie (ripeto fantasie) erotiche comuni. Non essere uno per l'altra solo dei conviventi e coloro che condividono il prosaico quotidiano.
Potrebbe funzionare anche il trasferimento se non corrisponde a una fuga, ma a una progettualità comune con obiettivi entusiasmanti o vissuti come entusiasmo.
Ci si può entusiasmare anche cercando uno stile di arredamento nuovo, originale.


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

Prova a leggere questo libro.
http://www.erickson.it/erickson/repository/pdf/PRODUCT_2274_PDF.pdf


----------



## mattia (27 Giugno 2010)

Secondo me un ruolo significativo nel deteriorarsi del nostro rapporto che ha spinto mia moglie a tradirmi è statoo proprio la precarietà economica e finanziaria di questi ultimi anni che inevitabilmente hanno influito sullo stato generale delle cose,non dico che se eravamo benestanti non ci sarebbero stati problemi,ma situazioni del tipo conto bloccato per via del mutuo e non avere veramente i soldi tutto il mese per comprare da mangiare ai bambini etc,di certo non ha  facilitato le cose,nel senso che io pensavo principalmente a come uscirne fuori e tralasciavo particolari importanti come fare degli apprezzamenti a lei,anche solo dirle ti amo.Traslocare significa tornare a vivere a Roma,dove l'unica facilitazione che abbiamo è una casa di famiglia,per il resto siamo andati via da Roma più di 10 anni fa e ora ci torniamo con 3 bambini e a parte qualche parente e amico dobbiamo ricominciare da capo,questo penso possa essere stimolante ed entusiasmante,come una seconda vita


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Secondo me un ruolo significativo nel deteriorarsi del nostro rapporto che ha spinto mia moglie a tradirmi è statoo proprio la precarietà economica e finanziaria di questi ultimi anni che inevitabilmente hanno influito sullo stato generale delle cose,non dico che se eravamo benestanti non ci sarebbero stati problemi,ma situazioni del tipo conto bloccato per via del mutuo e non avere veramente i soldi tutto il mese per comprare da mangiare ai bambini etc,di certo non ha facilitato le cose,nel senso che io pensavo principalmente a come uscirne fuori e tralasciavo particolari importanti come fare degli apprezzamenti a lei,anche solo dirle ti amo.Traslocare significa tornare a vivere a Roma,dove l'unica facilitazione che abbiamo è una casa di famiglia,per il resto siamo andati via da Roma più di 10 anni fa e ora ci torniamo con 3 bambini e a parte qualche parente e amico dobbiamo ricominciare da capo,questo penso possa essere stimolante ed entusiasmante,come una seconda vita


Il sostegno emotivo reciproco è importante in un matrimonio. 
In effetti credo che problemi economici gravi possano causare tensioni, ansie e poi rancori reciproci. Anche se questo è più frequente negli uomini che amano vantarsi di quanto si siano sacrificati per la famiglia.
Vi auguro che questo cambiamento vi fornisca ragioni per fare e per trovare intesa


----------



## mattia (27 Giugno 2010)

infatti nel nostro caso è lei ad avere il posto di lavoro migliore e ben retribuito,mentre io sono l'emblema della precarietà e flessibilità


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (27 Giugno 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> infatti nel nostro caso è lei ad avere il posto di lavoro migliore e ben retribuito,mentre io sono l'emblema della precarietà e flessibilità


 Mi pare un caso il vostro complesso.
Ma anche superabile... :up:


----------



## Amoremio (30 Giugno 2010)

Persa/Ritrovata ha detto:


> Perché con un solo testicolo?


 


era la domanda che mi era venuta immediatamente

:carneval:


----------



## mattia (9 Agosto 2010)

Salve,nell'ultimo mese dove sembrava tutto rose e fiori,abbiamo iniziato a organizzare il trasloco pronti a ricominciare,al primo intoppo organizzativo che ci ha fatto pure saltare una piccola vacanza al mare,le cose si sono fatte di nuovo tese,anche per complicazioni legate alla casa dove dovremmo andare a Roma.In più ho la sensazione che lei ogni tanto si senta al telefono con quell'altro,che si scambi dei messaggi.Ogni mattina mi alzo cercando di trovare una riappacificazione ma dopo 1 ora che cerchiamo di parlarci mi sembra che lei mi ami sempre di meno e mi viene voglia di farla finita definitivamente,ma non ho il coraggio


----------



## Persa/Ritrovata (9 Agosto 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,nell'ultimo mese dove sembrava tutto rose e fiori,abbiamo iniziato a organizzare il trasloco pronti a ricominciare,al primo intoppo organizzativo che ci ha fatto pure saltare una piccola vacanza al mare,le cose si sono fatte di nuovo tese,anche per complicazioni legate alla casa dove dovremmo andare a Roma.In più ho la sensazione che lei ogni tanto si senta al telefono con quell'altro,che si scambi dei messaggi.Ogni mattina mi alzo cercando di trovare una riappacificazione ma dopo 1 ora che cerchiamo di parlarci mi sembra che lei mi ami sempre di meno e mi viene voglia di farla finita definitivamente,ma non ho il coraggio


 Io penso che si possa ricostruire solo se c'è la volontà di entrambi di non tacersi più nulla.
Tu le dici delle tue paure?


----------



## tenebroso67 (9 Agosto 2010)

Rabarbaro ha detto:


> Ciao mattia!
> Se la botritica turlupinatrice del tuo talamo ti ha conservato in veste di baggiano solo per la distanza dal suo prediletto strofinatore di cervici, non dovrebbe meravigliarti affatto che collezioni nella sua bacheca inguinale campioni di seme di varia origine!
> 
> L'amore che lei dice di nutrire nei tuoi confronti è poco meno significativo del rutto che esce dallo stomaco pieno di birra di un obeso alcolizzato con un solo testicolo!
> ...



Che risposta coi fiocchi.....:up:


----------



## Stefano72 (9 Agosto 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,nell'ultimo mese dove sembrava tutto rose e fiori,abbiamo iniziato a organizzare il trasloco pronti a ricominciare,al primo intoppo organizzativo che ci ha fatto pure saltare una piccola vacanza al mare,le cose si sono fatte di nuovo tese,anche per complicazioni legate alla casa dove dovremmo andare a Roma.In più ho la sensazione che lei ogni tanto si senta al telefono con quell'altro,che si scambi dei messaggi.Ogni mattina mi alzo cercando di trovare una riappacificazione ma dopo 1 ora che cerchiamo di parlarci mi sembra che lei mi ami sempre di meno e mi viene voglia di farla finita definitivamente,ma non ho il coraggio


Il nulla è più dignitoso della mediocrità. Riconquista la tua dignità...


----------



## occhio (25 Agosto 2010)

secondo me la chiarezza è l'unica cosa 
ma prima devi essere chiaro con te stesso 
hai tre figli e devi pensare prima a loro 
riesci a convivere con una donna che sai che ti tradisce?
devi chiederle esattamente perchè ti tradisce 
devi farlo con calma cercando di sondare intimamente quello che le manca 
per esempio...quello che ti ha suggerito persa ritrovata non è sbagliato...a volte si tradisce anche perchè si può vivere fuori dalle mura domestiche una sessualità che si ha paura di far conoscere al proprio patner 
cerca di capire se ha delle fantasie erotiche lontane dal vostro menage 
prova a capire il perchè non è possibile fare con te quello che fa con un altro 
se invece il problema è di tipo emotivo saprà pure spiegarti se le manca affetto dialogo condivisione o altro....
mi presento sono un marito che ha scoperto un tradimento tre anni fa che si è riaffacciato negli ultimi tre mesi 
se non si vuole perdere il matrimonio queste sono situazioni da sciogliere con pazienza estrema


----------



## Luigi III (25 Agosto 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
> Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?


 Io! purtroppo. Le nostre 2 storie hanno molto in comune, salvo il fatto che, per quanto ne so, mia moglie mi ha tradito con un solo uomo, anche se è durata per dei mesi. Ebbene, io, per il futuro, ho già deciso: se mi dovesse tradire di nuovo, addio: meglio soli che con una persona che non dimostra il minimo rispetto per il partner. Per le figlie e per il sentimento che mi lega a lei, ho voluto darle ancora fiducia, ma, adesso che ha visto quale devastante dolore mi ha causato, se dovesse ripetere lo stesso errore non ce ne sarebbe più. Capisco i tuoi tentennamenti, ma chi ti ha tradito già 2 volte, lo farà ancora. Non permetterle più di calpestare la tua dignità.


----------



## Luigi III (25 Agosto 2010)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,nell'ultimo mese dove sembrava tutto rose e fiori,abbiamo iniziato a organizzare il trasloco pronti a ricominciare,al primo intoppo organizzativo che ci ha fatto pure saltare una piccola vacanza al mare,le cose si sono fatte di nuovo tese,anche per complicazioni legate alla casa dove dovremmo andare a Roma.In più ho la sensazione che lei ogni tanto si senta al telefono con quell'altro,che si scambi dei messaggi.Ogni mattina mi alzo cercando di trovare una riappacificazione ma dopo 1 ora che cerchiamo di parlarci mi sembra che lei mi ami sempre di meno e mi viene voglia di farla finita definitivamente,ma non ho il coraggio


  Hai visto? Lei ti dà per scontato, pensa all'altro. Fuck her off!


----------



## occhio (25 Agosto 2010)

Luigi III ha detto:


> Hai visto? Lei ti dà per scontato, pensa all'altro. Fuck her off!



effettivamente se mentre tentate di ricostruire qualcosa non solo non cresce niente ma non ti da nemmeno segnali la vedo durissima


----------



## Wise (18 Marzo 2011)

mattia ha detto:


> Salve,volevo avere dei consigli e dei pareri sulla mia storia che cerco di riassumervi in breve.
> Circa 3 anni fa ho scoperto che mia moglie mi aveva tradito,poi dopo un anno veramente drammatico siamo riusciti a recuperare il rapporto anche perchè la distanza chilometrica fra mia moglie e l'amante era considerevole.Ora circa 2 mesi fa ho scoperto un altro tradimento,altre scene altre litigate e stiamo cercando di recuperare ancora la storia.Lei dice di amarmi,io pure,anche se ormai non mi fido più di lei e non so se potrò più fidarmi.Il problema nostro secondo me è che continuiamo a stare insieme perchè abbiamo una casa in comune,ma sopratutto 3 figli piccoli e non abbiamo il coraggio di separarci.Secondo voi sbaglio a continuare a cercare di salvare il rapporto sapendo che lei potrebbe tradirmi di nuovo?Qualcuno ha avuto una storia simile?


SI TI FAI SOLO DEL MALE e con questa storia vi distraete dai vostri figli..
Mollala e vedi come rientra in carreggiata con tre figli sulle croste...
Almeno ti togli la soddisfazione...
Cosa vuoi recuperare....?
Guarda la storia dal lato dei tuoi figli!! Certo sono piccoli, ma guardala come se fossero più grandi..Cosa pensi che ti direbbero?
Ciao in bocca al lupo:nuke:
Wise


----------



## Daniel75 (19 Marzo 2011)

Ehm... Wise.. la storia era di 7 mesi fa... non so se l'utente legge/frequenta ancora, ma in ogni caso penso che dopo tutto questo tempo qualcosa, nel bene o nel male, sia successo...


----------



## Wise (19 Marzo 2011)

Daniel75 ha detto:


> Ehm... Wise.. la storia era di 7 mesi fa... non so se l'utente legge/frequenta ancora, ma in ogni caso penso che dopo tutto questo tempo qualcosa, nel bene o nel male, sia successo...


Le storie non sono mai di sette mesi fa, ogni giorno c'è una storia, almeno qualcuno,ne potrà far buon uso...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2011)

ma te ce ne hai del tempo da perdere se se andato a riesumare un thread così vecchio.............


scusa eh, ma davvero non ne capisco il motivo


----------



## Wise (19 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> ma te ce ne hai del tempo da perdere se se andato a riesumare un thread così vecchio.............
> 
> 
> scusa eh, ma davvero non ne capisco il motivo


Perchè medito sulle cose e più o meno sono ricorrenti, ergo un'opinione, secondo me, non guasta mai...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Perchè medito sulle cose e più o meno sono ricorrenti, ergo un'opinione, secondo me, non guasta mai...


Wise ma tu ti chiami così perché sei un Wiseguy? You know, a goodfella... One of us?


----------



## Wise (19 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> Wise ma tu ti chiami così perché sei un Wiseguy? You know, a goodfella... One of us?


Ovvio è un nick che mi si confà...Si, sono un goodfella, anche di più... Tu invece con la Katana che fai? 
Meglio tenerti amica che nemica...


----------



## Clementine Kruczynski (19 Marzo 2011)

Wise ha detto:


> Ovvio è un nick che mi si confà...Si, sono un goodfella, anche di più... Tu invece con la Katana che fai?
> Meglio tenerti amica che nemica...


 
La katana è per disfarmi dei parassiti


----------



## Wise (19 Marzo 2011)

quintina ha detto:


> La katana è per disfarmi dei parassiti


 
Immagino...:up:


----------

